# Brandungsruten ?



## Volker72 (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Brandungsfreunde,

nun ist es soweit, es hat wohl auch mich gepackt.(Ich will wieder an die Küste)
Wie Ihr sehen könnt bin ich ziemlich neu hier und sage erst mal schön brav " Hallo|wavey:" !
Brauche aber mal gleich eure Hilfe. 
Ich möchte mir jetzt mein erstes Geschier für die Brandung besorgen.
Mein Dealer hat eine "Balzer Atlantic Surf "da stehen. Die könnte ich für ganz günstig bekommen. Ist diese Rute was für denn Anfang oder sollte ich doch ein bißchen mehr Geld ausgeben.
Habe schon im Internet gesucht aber nicht wirklich was zu dieser Rute gefunden.
Als Rolle schwebt mir Daiwa Emblem oder shimano vor. Da werde ich wohl ein bißchen mehr ausgeben.Wobei ich mir bei Shimano nicht sicher bin welche ich ins Auge fassen soll.
Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Rat für mich, oder einen Tip ?
Bin für alles dankbar.

Gruß Volker|wavey:


----------



## cafabu (10. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Volker72,
ist mal wieder ein Problem für sich. Wenn Du, wie ich vermute, _erstes Geschir,_ mit Brandungsangeln anfängst reicht die untere Sequenz (150 Euronen) in der Preislage. Wenn Du dann angebissen hast und auch oft in die Brandung gehst, wird das Geschir nicht mehr reichen. Wenn Du ab und zu zum Brandungsangeln gehen wirst, wird die mittlere (ca. 300 Euronen) Sequenz immer wahrscheinlicher. Wenn Du richtig Blut geleckt hast und das Letzte aus Rute/Rolle und Wurf herausholen willst, wirst Du bei 400 bis 500 Euronen anlangen bist Du zufrieden bist.
Aber wahrscheinlich werden sich die Brandungsspezialisten (bin ich nicht) noch melden. Ich hatte da mit abumann letztens einen netten Kontakt in dieser Thematik.
Gruß und immer den richtigen Wind im Gesicht (Auflandig)
Carsten


----------



## Zander-Master (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Volker!

Billiges Gerät lohnt sich eigentlich nicht. Es muss aber auch nicht die absolute High-End Ausführung für wahnsinnig viel Geld sein. 

Hier mal eine gute Rute mit der Du erstmal zufrieden sein kannst:

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/sh...-Teknos-V-Surf.html?shop_param=cid=4&aid=352&

und eine Emblem muss es auch nicht sein:

http://www.brandungsangelshop.de/shop/article_163/Ryobi-Proskyer-Pro.html?shop_param=cid=9&aid=163&


mit diesem Gerät kann man wunderbar fischen. Und 200€ für Rute und Rolle ist aucht nicht zuviel. 
(ich besitze diese Kombination und bin sehr zufrieden)


----------



## Toffee (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo,
 zu Brandungsruten kann man folgendes sagen: Kauf nur die Rute , die zu dir paßt. 
Ich erinnere mich an einen Artikel von Udo Schroeter aus der K&K Nr 2: "Vom Plumpsangler zum Profi" . Der Artikel trifft den Nagel sehr gut auf den Kopf. Eine Brandungsrute sollte man selbst mal in der Hand gehalten haben , bevor man sie kauft. Bevorzugt man eine härtere oder weichere Rute?Wie lang soll die Rute sein?Und letztendlich:Wieviel will ich in eine Ausrüstung investieren?
Hier auch ein Thread , der Neulingen (und Profis) weiterhelfen soll:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=749497&postcount=1

Noch was zu hart und weich. Nach meiner Meinung verpufft bei einer weichen rute viel von der Wurfenergie und das kostet weite. aber beim Brandungsangeln kommt es zum Glück nicht nur auf Weite an! Man muß wissen , wo man angelt , wo sich Kanten und Senken befinden. Wenn ich diese Fangplätze mit meinem Gerät blind überwerfe und neben mir steht jemand , der nur dorthin kommt,wo die Fische halt sind, muß ich mich nicht wundern , wenn ich bei den Fängen das Nachsehen habe.
Weiterhin gilt , dass sich die Entfernung, in der sich die Fische aufhalten ständig verändern kann. Im Laufe der Nacht kommen die Fische dichter unter Land oder wenn das Wasser plötzlich abläuft, ziehen sich auch die Fische in Tieferes Wasser zurück.
Man muß also ständig den Fisch suchen und nicht einfach warten , bis ein Fisch den Wattwurm gefunden hat.
Aber wie Udo Schroeter in seinem Text schreibt, ist es eine Sache der Erfahrung , und die gibt es am Strand kostenlos.


Gruß Toffee


----------



## Volker72 (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Toffee,

hast ja recht.Ich kann mich schon sehr gut vorstellen was du meinst. Werde halt alles von der Picke auf lernen müssen. Werde wohl sehr oft noch verzweifen. Vielleicht habe ich ja die möglichkeit das mir jemand mal eine Einweisung und ein paar Tip´s vor Ort geben kann.

Hab halt Angst, das ich beim Kauf der Ruten einen Griff ins Klo mache und dann die Dinger nie wieder los werde.

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## Toffee (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Volker,
Ist halt wichtig , dass du eine Rute wählst die zu dir paßt, d.h du mußt sie mal in der Handhalten , möglichst auch mal mit Rolle, vielleicht sogar ein paar Wurfversuche, nur Wo gibts sowas? Vielleicht tun es am Anfang ja auch gute gebrauchte Stöcke. Habe auch selbst die Übersicht verloren und selbst Namenhafte Hersteller haben Preiswerte Ruten im Programm , die aber auf Dauer nicht das Richtige sind.
Die Körpergröße und der Wurfstil spielen auch eine Rolle. Bin zwar unter 1,80 m , komme aber gut mit meinen 4,20m Ruten zurecht, aber das ist von Person zu Person also Statur und Körperbau abhängig.

Aber das hilft dir ja leider nicht weiter , deshalb schmeiß ich mal ein Duo in den Raum, was du mal probieren könntest:

*Rute*: Zebco World Champion II 
*Rolle*: Shimano Ultegra 10000 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Koschi (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Eine Zebco WC II gibt es heute auch nicht mehr an jeder Ecke...^^


----------



## Toffee (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

@Koschi
Da hast du auch recht.
Das Nachfolgemodell der Wold Champion II also die IIIer ist geraume Zeit auf dem Markt. 
Die Ultegra ist auch schon lange auf dem Markt.
Volker will mit dem Brandungsangeln anfangen .Da ich vermute , dass er dabei bleiben wird , erfüllt doch gutes Gerät älterer Bauart (+wesentlich günstiger als Neuware) auch seinen Zweck.
Zumindest ließ sich das Gerät auch problemlos weiterverkaufen.
Ich kenne seine Preisvorstellung nicht, nur meine Rute+Rollenkombi würde ich ihm preislich nicht zutrauen, Das wäre wohl weitaus zu hoch gegriffen.Das muß auch für einen Anfänger nicht sein. 

Gruß Toffee


----------



## Volker72 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo zusammen,#h

ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch schon darüber nachgedacht was gebrauchtes zu kaufen.Die Finanzen muß man ja auch immer schon im Auge behalten (Ich will und darf denn Rahmen nicht Sorengen...Sonst gibt´s mecker|krach Habe auch schon einige Tage in der "Teilebucht" geschaut. Habe aber meine bedenken bei einigen sachen. Bin dort schon mal auf den Arsch gefallen und sowas prägt.Habe in der "Bucht" auch schon eine Zepco gesehen, wußte halt nicht wie sie sind und ob man es wagen kann.
Hab gestern noch die möglichkeit gehabt, eine Daiwa in der Hand zu halten. Ist auch schon ein älteres Modell gewesen "aber" die lag mir sehr gut in der Hand. Hab mich wohl dabei gefüllt.Der sagte mir es wäre eine etwas weichere Rute von der Aktion her. WG lag zwischen 80-200 g. Die länge von 4,20 war auch passend. Ich habe 1,83 köpergröße. Das haut schon hin.Bin am überlegen ob ich mit der mal ein paar Würfe am Wochenende mache.Ist vielleicht nicht schlecht um überhaupt mal ein Gefühl zu bekommen. Dann kann ich vielleicht eher mal vergleichen.

Werde heut noch mal zu meinen Händler fahrer und auch mal die Balzer in die Hand nehmen.

Gruß Volker#h#h


----------



## Koschi (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Welche Daiwa? Nach der Surf Swing kam eigentlich nichts gescheites mehr heraus bei Daiwa. Und heute bekommt man ähnliche, bessere Ruten als die Surf Swing (leichter, dünner) auch schon für gutes (Klein-)Geld. 

Hatte gerade die Shimano Beastmaster (109,- neu glaube ich) in der Hand, mit dem verschiebbaren Rollenhalter und der Verarbeitung ist die Beastmaster glaube ich ein sehr guter Einstieg, den man lange fischen kann.

Wäre meine erste Wahl als Einsteiger.


----------



## Volker72 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Koschi

Die Shimano ist bestimmt nicht schlecht. Aber für 109€ hab ich die noch nicht gesehen.
Muß ich wohl doch mal nach Hamburg. Gib mir mal Info welches dein Dealer ist.


Gruß Volker


----------



## angelradler (13. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Volker72,

habe mir gerade eine Rute aus Hamburg schicken lassen
Shimano Beast Master 425 BX-G.
Die Sache mit dem Griff, den ich verschieben kann ist echt gut,
da kann ich mir die optimale Griffposition einstellen.
Morgen gehen wir, Brandungsteam Berlin, wieder mal auf ein Feld und testen die neuen Ruten die sich jeder von uns im laufenden Jahr dazu gekauft hat.
Ich werde dann mal berichten wie sich die Rute wirft.
Vielleicht bringe ich es übers Herz, so zu werfen wie ich es kürzlich gelesen habe: "Werfe die Rute immer so als würdest Du sie zerstören wollen, wenn sie das aushält erreichst Du optimale Weiten. Sollte sie dabei brechen, hat die Qualität nicht getaugt". Gut gesagt bei einem Preis von 134€.


----------



## Diggerbub (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Schau doch mal ob Du mal bei jemandem mitangeln kannst und mal etwas mit Leihgerät hantieren kannst. Dann bekommst Du erstmal ein Gefühl auf was Du dich da einläßt.

Preiswerte Ruten gibt es ja sicher reichlich, eine etwas weichere Rute läßt sich zum Einstieg einfacher werfen, als ein harter Stock und schadet nicht wirklich im Rutenschrank. 
Bei den Rollen ist dann sparen sicher der falsche Weg. Die Teile haben wirklich zu arbeiten und sollten schon eine nette Qualität haben. Und bitte auch etwas Geld für E-Spulen mit einplanen. Schau mal bei der Wahl deiner Rolle was die E-Spulen kosten, ist zwar nicht das Hauptkriterium, die Spannbreite der Preise ist aber ziemlich groß (Quantum/Spro/Ryobi ca 13€, Daiwa 40€)

Gruß

Volker


----------



## zwieblinger (3. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo
Habe zwei Brandungsruten von Sportex. Bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Dazu zwei Rollen von Shakespeare Longcast Alpha 2020 070, sind schon ein paar Jahre alt aber für meine Zwecke immer noch ausreichend.
Grüsse aus Esslingen
Klaus


----------



## wishbone (3. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo,

eine Superrolle bekommst du zur Zeit für supergünstige 89.- in Kaltenkirchen...wegen unerlaubter Werbung schreib ich nicht mehr, aber Du wirst schon wissen, welchen Laden ich meine!

es handelt sich um die Shimano Ultegra XSA

Gruß Wishbone


----------



## hans albers (5. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

moin...

ich hab mir  mal eine daiwa tornado s
zum "ab und zu" angeln  an der küste geholt
( wg 80-200g) 4, 20 m
(ich bin  183 cm gross/klein)

die wird gerade auch  hier im board unter 
"aktuelle angebote" angeboten..

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=112756

 eher ne weichere rute , aber ich komm damit gut klar,
sicherlich kein "top-profi gerät", 
aber für ein paar mal im jahr reichts...

greetz
hans


----------



## Fishzilla (5. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo, habe folgende Kombos und 1000% zufrieden damit.
Ruten:Zwei Zebco World Champion II IM8 sowie zwei IM6
Rolle: Shimano Ultegra 12000 sowie Biomaster 14000
Angefangen habe ich mit einer Snap. Zwei mal gefischt und gleich kaputt. Dann Zebco IM6 ein Jahr geangelt und zu guter letzt habe ich die IM8 gekauft. Würde ich immer wieder kaufen.
Demnächst werde ich mal nur zum Spaß ein Probefischen mit einer Rhino machen. Die haben Garantie auf Lebenszeit. Als Spinnruten finde ich die schon recht genial.
Ich habe für mich die Erfahrung machen können, das billiges Material in der Brandung nichts zu suchen hat und auch nicht lange hält.


----------



## Volker72 (8. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Leute,

habe meine Combo komplett.

Ruten:

2x Daiwa Tornado Surf S 4,25m / 80-200 g    (75 €)

Rollen:

2x Daiwa Emblem Exceller                            (120 €)

Denke das soll für meinen Einstieg wohl reichen.

Gruß an alle.#h

Volker


----------



## degl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Und darüber hinaus

gruß degl


----------



## Volker72 (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo degl,

das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen, aber ich hoffe schon.

Sind echt richtig gute Sachen. Zwar gebraucht, aber die Ruten haben wohl nur einmal Wasser gesehen und sehen aus wie Neu.:q. Und für den Preis wäre ich blöd gewesen die nicht zu nehmen.


Gruß Volker#h


----------



## Fishzilla (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hört sich doch schon richtig gut an.
Dann mal viel Spaß an der Ostsee.#h


----------



## hans albers (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

moin...

 bei dem preis kann man wirklich nicht meckern...
viel spass damit

greetz
hans


----------



## degl (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*



degl schrieb:


> Und darüber hinaus
> 
> gruß degl


 
Hi Volker...

und ich meinte auch über den EINSTIEG hinaus.............
sind eben gute Teile#6

gruß degl


----------



## Master Hecht (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*



cafabu schrieb:


> Hallo Volker72,
> ist mal wieder ein Problem für sich. Wenn Du, wie ich vermute, _erstes Geschir,_ mit Brandungsangeln anfängst reicht die untere Sequenz (150 Euronen) in der Preislage. Wenn Du dann angebissen hast und auch oft in die Brandung gehst, wird das Geschir nicht mehr reichen. Wenn Du ab und zu zum Brandungsangeln gehen wirst, wird die mittlere (ca. 300 Euronen) Sequenz immer wahrscheinlicher. Wenn Du richtig Blut geleckt hast und das Letzte aus Rute/Rolle und Wurf herausholen willst, wirst Du bei 400 bis 500 Euronen anlangen bist Du zufrieden bist.
> Aber wahrscheinlich werden sich die Brandungsspezialisten (bin ich nicht) noch melden. Ich hatte da mit abumann letztens einen netten Kontakt in dieser Thematik.
> Gruß und immer den richtigen Wind im Gesicht (Auflandig)
> Carsten


Also du bezeichnest 150 euronen als billig, also nicht nur beim meeresangeln ich bezahle für meine ruten höchstens 70 euro, und komme damit bestens klar. wer kauft sich schon ruten über 400euro naja ich miene ich bin schüler und kann mir das sowieso nicht leisten.


----------



## Fishzilla (9. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*



Master Hecht schrieb:


> Also du bezeichnest 150 euronen als billig, also nicht nur beim meeresangeln ich bezahle für meine ruten höchstens 70 euro, und komme damit bestens klar. wer kauft sich schon ruten über 400euro naja ich miene ich bin schüler und kann mir das sowieso nicht leisten.



Leider muss ich Cafabu recht geben.
Für eine schon sehr gute Rute zB. die neue World Champion plus Rolle Shimano Ultegra musst du bei rund 450€ einplanen.
Das gleiche wird auch bei Daiwa und wie sie alle heißen herauskommen.
Da tun sich Welten zwischen deiner für 70€ und die oben beschriebenen Ruten auf.
Leider auch in der Geldbörse.


----------



## Volker72 (10. November 2007)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hallo Leute,

die Erfahrung habe ich ja auch gemacht. Neue Ruten sind mir einfach zu teuer gewesen. Habe dann ein bischen gewartet und dieses angebot in der Teilebucht war genommen.
Muß aber auch sagen das ich glück gehabt habe, das die Ruten so toll aussehen.
Ich denke für neue Daiwa´s in der Qualität hätte ich "Neu" heute bestimmt 2oo € bezahlt. Und meine sind fast Neu .
Es gibt in der Qualität und Wurfverhalten doch schon riesige unterschiede. Ob das aber manchmal so´ne Preisunterschiede rechtfertig, möchte ich auch noch bezweifeln.

Gruß Volker#h


----------



## Diggerbub (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Moin, 
warst Du denn nun schon mal los, die neue Spielzeuge testen??

Gruß

Volker


----------



## Kegelfisch (5. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hei Brandungsspezis#h
Ich werde es demnächst auch mal (eher notgedrungen wegen Sturm) mit dem Brandungsangeln versuchen.Ich hab mir dafür diese Combo zugelegt:
Rute: Weapon Surf 420 von "Skorpion"
Rolle: Akita 8000 SX von "Byron"
gab's zusammen für 59,90 €.Ehe jetzt wieder alle schreiben,daß diese Combos Schrott sind,weil ja viiiel zu billig,hätt ich lieber von jemanden gelesen der damit geangelt hat.Ich hab versucht was über die Rute und die Firma zu ergoogeln,aber außer daß dieses sogenannte deutsche Markenprodukt wie viele namhafte Marken in Asien produziert wird,war nichts rauszufinden.Bei der Rolle kann ich nur sagen,die gabs dazu#t(ich hatte mal 'ne Spinnrolle von "Byron" - aber nur gaaanz kurz).Uwe


----------



## degl (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

@Kegelfisch,

mach dir mal keinen "Kopp" über deine Kaufentscheidung

Wenn dich der Küstenvirus erst richtig erwischt,dann wirst du die Teile eh nur noch als "Reserve" dabei haben :vik:

gruß degl


----------



## Kegelfisch (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hei Leute
Bin wieder da und die Ruten auch#h.Die Ruten kamen mir beim Auswerfen etwas schwammig vor,haben aber trotzdem gut durchgehalten.Ist natürlich alles auch eine Frage der Übung,da ja das erste Mal Brandungsangeln.Ich hatte 40er Mono drauf und zumindest auf dem Trockenen ohne Montage ,nur mit 180g Torpedoblei kam ich auf eine Wurfweite von knapp 90 Schritten(kein Maßband dabei gehabt).Am Wasser reduzierte sich das dann mit Montage(Doppelhaken mit Einhänger) und Gegenwind auf geschätzte 60m.Die Rolle ist auch keine Weitwurfrolle,aber ein paar Plattfische gabs doch in Miramar.In Westermarkelsdorf gab es nicht mal einen Biss(soll dieses Jahr nicht so gut gewesen sein lt. Angelladen Burg).Bringt es was,anstelle von der Monoschnur eine dünne Spiderwire mit Schlagschnur zu montieren?Hab beim Auswerfen lediglich ein Blei verballert,weil die Öse aus dem Körper ausriss.Ist mir bisher noch nie passiert und zeigt eigentlich welcher Belastung das Material beim Wurf ausgesetzt wird.
Ansonsten hats Spaß gemacht und trotz Sch...wetter zur Zeit ist Fehmarn 'ne tolle Insel und ich komme wieder.|wavey:Uwe


----------



## degl (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

@Kegelfisch,

versuchs doch mal mit ner 0,30 Hauptschnur und ner 0,60 Schlagschnur.
Das sollte dich auch schon weiter bringen

gruß degl


----------



## mondfisch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

ich fische ausschliesslich nur mit einer 15 geflecht und 50 schlagschnur und habe damit nur gute erfahrungen gemacht. die ist zwar ein bisschen teurer hält dafür aber auch 5 mal so lange. es gibt die geflochtene auch eingefärbt. schau mal beim brandungsangelshop.de vorbei der is bei euch in berlin.


----------



## Kegelfisch (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Hei degl und Mondfisch#h
Ich werde auf der einen Spule sowieso die 40er Mono drauf lassen.Auf die 2. mache ich dann 'ne 12 er - 15er Spiderwire.Die nehm ich zum Spinnangeln auch und werde dann eine 50er Mono als Schlagschnur vorschalten.Wann das sein wird , ist noch nicht so klar,da ich jetzt erst mal wieder 3 Monate keinen Urlaub habe.Also vielen Dank erstmal .Uwe


----------



## Kistenmann (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: Brandungsruten ?*

Also ich nehme nur noch Vorfächer mit Weitwurfclips, da die Dinger einfach weiter fliegen und die Würmlis auch besser halten


----------

